# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Άσπορα αυγά

## k20actr.j

Καλησπέρα.
Πέρυσι είπα να βάλω στον μαγκούφη καρδερίνο μια θυληκιά κανάρα και ότι θέλει ας προκύψει.
Δεν έλπιζα σε κάτι ειδικά όταν είδα τσακωμούς .
Τελικά μετά από 20 μέρες με τις κλασικές διαδικασίες τα πουλιά ζευγάρωσαν .
Η κανάρα αν και κίτρινη αλλά αβάτευτη και παρθένα όπως μου είπε ο πωλητής έκανε 2 γέννες 

Την 1η φορά 3 αυγά εκ των οποίων τα 2 ένσπορα.
Βγήκαν ένα θυληκάκι και ένα αρσενικάκι.
Στην 2 γέννα έκανε 4/4 ένσπορα!!!!

Φέτος δυστυχώς μετά από 4 γέννες και  ωοσκοπηση την 7η  μέρα όλα τα αυγά ήταν άσπορα .
Ο καρδερινος την πράξη την κάνει.
Νύχια κομμένα.
Ζωηρά γεμάτα ζωή Και τα 2 χωρίς θέματα υγείας
Διατροφή έγινε 
Λίπος δεν έχουν.

Τι μπορεί να φταίει άραγε και ΔΕΝ φέτος ;;;

Είναι κρίμα πάντος γιατί η καρδερινος είναι πολύ στοργικός στην καναρα,
Την βοηθάει κάθε φορά στο χτίσιμο της φωλιάς ,
Πέρυσι τον άφηνα μέσα και αραιά και που τάιζε χωρίς σκηνές επίθεσης και ζήλιας προς τους νεοσσούς.

Κάθε άποψη συμβουλή ευπρόσδεκτη 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## k20actr.j

Μιας και δεν πήρα απάντηση,τουλάχιστον γνωρίζει κανείς μέχρι ποια ηλικία έχει γόνιμο σπερμα η ασερνική καρδερίνα ;
Ή δεν υπάρχει στάνταρ κανόνας;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## amastro

Δεν έχω την εμπειρία να σου απαντήσω. 
Το μεγαλύτερο αρσενικό που έχω στο κουμάσι είναι 6 ετών, όσα και τα χρόνια που καταπιάνομαι με τις καρδερίνες.
Πέρσι και φέτος μου έκανε άσπορα, με το ίδιο θηλυκό. Θα το βάλω και του χρόνου, με άλλο θηλυκό, αν είναι καλά.
Απλά, δεν θα έχω "απαιτήσεις" από αυτό το ζευγάρι. Θέλω να δω αν είναι γόνιμος.

----------


## k20actr.j

> Δεν έχω την εμπειρία να σου απαντήσω. 
> Το μεγαλύτερο αρσενικό που έχω στο κουμάσι είναι 6 ετών, όσα και τα χρόνια που καταπιάνομαι με τις καρδερίνες.
> Πέρσι και φέτος μου έκανε άσπορα, με το ίδιο θηλυκό. Θα το βάλω και του χρόνου, με άλλο θηλυκό, αν είναι καλά.
> Απλά, δεν θα έχω "απαιτήσεις" από αυτό το ζευγάρι. Θέλω να δω αν είναι γόνιμος.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και  εγώ μάλλον του χρόνου θα βάλω τον ασερνικο με άλλη θυληκιά αν και αυτή είναι 3 ετών ,θα δειξει

----------

